# how do I go about



## Echo Acres (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a question for all of you donkey people. Last fall I acquired a sweet donkey Jenny. I was told she is registered, not sure with what registry. She was given to me with the possibility that she might be bred to a miniature horse stallion. He is registered as well. She did not give me the donkey's papers but said that if she is bred she would give them to me.

So I am jumping the gun a little bit here as she looks bred and things are suspicious. But I don't know for sure. I was wondering how I would go about registering that baby? I doubt a stallion report was done. She was pasture bred from May 15th thru Sept. 1st.

Can any of you give me some info on how to approach this if she is in fact in foal?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 1, 2009)

This is the website of the American Donkey and Mule Society.

Love Longears

There's tons of information there, on all sorts of topics! I haven't read up on registration recently, so my memory may have gotten a bit fuzzy (like everything else, my girls are _still_ shedding!) If I remember correctly, you don't even have to have a pedigree for either parent to register a mule or hinny (but it doesn't hurt!)


----------



## Echo Acres (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnylady said:


> This is the website of the American Donkey and Mule Society.
> Love Longears
> 
> There's tons of information there, on all sorts of topics! I haven't read up on registration recently, so my memory may have gotten a bit fuzzy (like everything else, my girls are _still_ shedding!) If I remember correctly, you don't even have to have a pedigree for either parent to register a mule or hinny (but it doesn't hurt!)


Thank you! There is a ton of info on there. It will be very interesting to check out.


----------

